# Audio sync issues in CBS HD



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

Since last Friday night, the audio portion of CBS high definition has been slightly out of sync when I record a program in Digital Dolby 5.1. As a matter of fact, last Friday's programs were completely unwatchable because the audio dropped out every few seconds -- and to make matters worse, closed captioning wouldn't function for these programs.

Has anyone else experienced this?

Technical support suggested a hard reboot, as if I hadn't already tried that.

Thanks in advance for your responses,
Jake


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah, it's been messed up since they switched it to Rainbow 1. I emailed 'em and they never ever bothered to reply.

.....G


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

guruka said:


> Yeah, it's been messed up since they switched it to Rainbow 1. I emailed 'em and they never ever bothered to reply.
> 
> .....G


Several people keep reporting this but I have not been seeing it. Either when playing various programs pack just using the stereo outputs or when sending it to my digital 5.1 receiver.

That includes the some of the specific programs mentioned in some of these messages (ex. Numbers on Friday).

I am looking a CSI tonight from 9483 and not seeing a problem.


----------



## elmc (Jan 7, 2005)

I have seen this only with one OTA channel. I have wondered if it was just that channels problem, because I do not see it anywhere else. Mine happens when watching WEYI Ch.25-01 only when they broadcast in HD and 5.1.


----------



## erikjohn (Feb 27, 2005)

Yep, been noticing it for a few weeks on the OTA HD shows that I record.

EJ


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

I've had continuing problems on CBS HD OTA, especially CSI: Las Vegas but also on CSI: Miami. The closed cations run about 4 seconds late on the 921, making it unusable because by the time you can read it the action has changed. I never saw this with my 811 and not on the SD satellite signal. The other channels are OK, although occasionally the CC gets ahead of the spoken dialog and that seems weird to watch but never by more than a second or so.
-Ken


----------



## aristotlewilde (Oct 11, 2004)

All of my HD network programming has out of sync audio on H20. This IS NOT happening on the national CBS or FOX feeds however.

Anyone find a resolution?


----------

